# IBS D and pregnancy



## UTSophie (Jul 20, 2007)

I haven't posted on here in awhile, but I'm getting desperate and want to know if I'm alone in this...So I've had IBS-D since high school. It got better but then it got worse after having my galbladder removed. Now, I pretty much have chronic pain and go to the bathroom about 2-3 times a day, though I rarely have D unless I eat something too fatty. I've tried the calcium supplements, they didn't work. In fact, they just made me nauseous and bloated :/. I've tried everything from the pills, the liquid, and chewables.I'm now 25 and pregnant with my first. The first 3 months of the pregnancy were actually the best 3 months since before I was diagnosed with IBS, in that I didn't have any pain or D and could actually eat ice cream. Then the symptoms slowly came back. Now I'm in the third trimester (8 months) and they are worse than ever. Sometimes I just eat plain chicken wrapped in a corn tortilla with watered down juice and my stomach still gurgles and cramps up afterward. The cramps seem to be the most dominant symptom (gas pains/the feeling of having to "go"). Also, sometimes I'll be fine after I eat (like dinner) then I wake up in the middle of the night with the urge to go to the bathroom or with cramps, even though it's hours after I've eaten (this is a new symptom, usually my stomach settles down a few hours after eating and now it doesn't).I'm also having to take iron supplements, which I think are making the pain worse, but I'm anemic so I don't have a choice.I'm just wondering if all this could be worse due to the pregnancy? Or maybe the iron supplements or prenatals I'm having to take? I just think it's odd that the first 3 months I was completely pain/symptom free, and now here I am getting flair-ups every few days...I'm so worried/frustrated because I'm already thin to begin with and I don't want this to hurt the baby's growth.Any tips? Anyone else experience worsening IBS symptoms during their pregnancy?


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

the fact that u had ur gallbladder out, is a good key, cause u obviously had issues b 4 with digestion........now the bile that is suppose to b regulated has no gate so to speak & can just come too often & too fast.........this can cause D all by itself.........iron does not get completely broken down & into solution without enough stomach acid........without enough stomach acid, it can cause gallstones & inflammation, which might b why u had ur gallbladder out, i don't know for sure, u didn't go into why.........check into betaine hydrochloride for the increase in stomach acid it might bring..........maybe.........it's cheap & easy to get at any vitamin store..........when u r 1st pregnant many things in ur body go into over drive.......that includes all of ur hormones........this might b why u didn't have any problems with it then.........it could also b why u r having so much of a problem now.........those same hormone centers that go into over drive in the beginning, can b come exhausted..........one of those, which might just b ur problem, is the adrenals..........start researching this very complicated hormone center......... one thing i've learned, i have adrenal fatigue, is that aldosterone, an adrenal stress hormone, controls sodium concentrations in the body, therefore controlling potassium, too, has alot to do with D.......in A HUGE WAY............the adrenals have a huge impact on the thyroid, too........when one is stressed, the other is, too..........& vise-versa........they each effect the other........u might try taking a small amount, 1/8-1/4tsp of sea salt, to c if it helps in any way.........sodium helps the adrenals make those hormones we need.......hope u feel better..........chris............


----------



## UTSophie (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tips, Chris. I didn't know that about the adrenals! That's really interesting because I actually have had hormonal imbalances in the past...so I'm going to look into that.As for the iron, I didn't know it could cause those problems either. I didn't start taking it until after having my gallbladder removed though (I had a lot of sludge in it and it was causing a lot of pain, I had it out about 2 1/2 years ago). Funny thing is, I developed gallbladder disease as a result of taking hormone supplements! Thanks again!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup I had one pregnancy where I couldn't tell I had IBS. And the second one I flared so severely I was actually told to take imodium or end up in the hosp with IV's. I had a net weight gain of 10lbs with that prgenancy & the baby was born healthy, thank goodness, @ 7lbs.Try Tums Smoothies... only form of Calcium Carbonate I can handle & that actully helps firm up my D.All the best


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

If your symptoms persist after pregnancy (and after breastfeeding, if you opt to do so), you might want to look into questran to control the diarrhea. Like Chris said, removing the gallbladder can cause issues with bile which can lead to diarrhea. Unfortunately, it's not recommended in pregnancy/lactationHowever, please do not try betaine hydrochloride. Supplements are not regulated by the FDA and side effects, product quality, etc are not really know. It's bad enough to expose yourself to that danger, but I'd hate for you to risk your child as well.A lot of people have issues when their hormones are out of balance - during periods, on birth control and even pregnancy. A lot of people I talked to find they're better with pregnancy - It tends to constipate, so IBS-D women are often relieved during that time. But IBS is not a one size fits all condition. Also pregnancy shifts some things around - Many women have heartburn because of the pressure on the stomach/esophagus during this time as well.Be warned that many doctors do not consider adrenal fatigue as a diagnosis - It is not recognized by most, so mentioning it to your doctor may label you in a way that you might not wish to be labelled.It's worth mentioning your symptoms to your OB - He/she might have some means to help you.And congratulations and best of luck to you!


----------



## rosielee (Dec 14, 2009)

i was on medication once that made me constipated- ceased the whole thing right up- chronis let me tell you- took iron once and it atauly gave the opposite- to do that when i could eat fibre all day long and it wouldnt make a diference- but ne single iron pill and then it would just make everything vey very sof so i reckon for sure iron is not helping your d, one little bit.as lng as you are taking that i rreckong you will have d. you said clacium didnt work but it could help to cunteract the iron not make it so intense id stick to plan foods- leave out to corn wrap an wrap it with a lettuce leaf nstead- eat loads of vegies- meat and fish on its own and hard boiled eggsthat what we are doing and its better. maybe whe the baby is born you can stop taking the iron- and get advice what aneamic IBS sufferers are supposed to do from the doctos- thoguh good luck as they dont seem to know much about ibs


----------



## tnkran (Mar 15, 2010)

My pregnancies were roller coaster rides with my IBS-D. The first 3 months I felt awful and was always going to the bathroom. The second trimester I felt great and the third trimester I was sick again. I've actually been doing pretty good since my second child was born. My symptoms have lessened and I don't use the bathroom as much. I'm thinking part of the reason the pain is less is because with a 3 year old and a 22 month old I'm too busy to notice it.







Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## magoo (Dec 4, 1999)

Hi, when I was pregnant with my second, I had to stop taking the pre-natal vitamins as they really flared my IBS-D, was the iron. The say iron constipates, but not with me. I have the opposite effect. Each pregnancy you'll find is different, my first was a breeze without hardly any IBS symptoms. My second was just awful, I lived in the bathroom. What was great about being prego with IBS-D is that you had the perfect excuse to always be in the bathroom or leave events early. I have my gallbladder out too. You'll notice you'll symptoms lessen after having the baby. Hang in there


----------

